# looking for a specific down jacket style--help?



## tiramisu (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girlies... this may be a long shot but I thought if there was anyone who could help, it would be specktra girls (and guys)!!

I am looking to find a coat like the ones made by Moncler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They are super expensive and I don't want to drop that kind of $$, but I love the look of them.  They are kind of a "wet" look finish as opposed to the typical nylon-satiny finish:

http://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Gors...2.5052?$thumb$
http://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Gors...4.3268?$thumb$

Anyone seen any knock off versions anywhere??  Where's my northern girls?!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I saw one like that on abercrombies website oh and I think def. american eagle had one! Check those two I am pretty sure they both have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although not sure about that color...


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 11, 2008)

^ gaaarh I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you right now! LOL  I never would have thought!! So I guess this is kinda "trendy" though now huh?  

You should see the pink one Moncler makes... so cute.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 11, 2008)

hm for some reason the AE one is not online but I am 99% positive i saw it at the store haha! Heres one steve madden makes too:
Steve Madden Shiny Down Jacket from Overstock.com

those are so cute and i LOVE the pink one! I would love a shiny pink jacket


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh man I LOOOOVE Gorsuch. For some reason, my parents get their catalogs (we live in Florida) and after ogling the goods in them for quite some time, my dad got my mom and I each a few items. They have such amazing stuff, I wish I had a use for an insane jacket!


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 12, 2008)

I totally had a shiny/wet-look down jacket just like those when I was about 8 or 9! It was purple!

I'm no help other than that though, but now I kind of really want one again.


----------



## Manda-la (Sep 12, 2008)

AE had one last year, they don't have em anymore! I haven't seen them anywhere else, sorry that I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## sonnebutti (Sep 13, 2008)

do you have gas jeans brand in your country? there's a green jacket in the fall collection almost identical to the pink one..

edit: http://www.sfilate.it/img/GAS-DONNA-AI-08_.jpg

dont u think?


----------

